# Corsair H100 Alternativlüfter



## ali-992 (4. März 2012)

*Corsair H100 Alternativlüfter*

Ich habe eine H100 und würde die gerne im Push Pull betreiben. Welche Lüfter eignen sich dafür ? Soll ich 4 Lüfter kaufen oder die beiden Original dranlassen und nur zwei kaufen? 
Die Lüfter müssen glaub ich relativ schnell drehen wegen des kleinen Lamellenabstand. (Sie sollen aber trotzdem möglichst leise sein. 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## <BaSh> (4. März 2012)

*AW: Corsair H100 Alternativlüfter*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

